# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Fertilizantes liquidos-Riego Por goteo

## Ian Grobman

Vendo fertilizantes líquidos, 25-25-25+EM (Elementos Menores), 15-65-15+EM y 15-10-50+3MgO+EM.
Rápida y total absorción por las plantas, no hay perdida por lixiviacion u otro. Especial para sistemas de Riego Por Goteo, también se puede aplicar con mochila. 
Se puede aplicar junto con un agroquimico, completa compatibiliad. Fácil de aplicar, y  barato
Llamar al 4226458 o enviar un correo a shaked.import@gmail.com para mayor informaciónTemas similares: Riego por goteo subterráneo en caña de azúcar Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Asesoria e instalacion del sistema de riego por goteo uva de mesa Vendo Mangueras para Riego por Goteo Nuevas

----------

